# oahu north shore timeshares?



## rynker (Jan 27, 2013)

Are there any RCI timeshares that are good on the north shore of Oahu?  Our bucket list is to go in December to witness the surfing on the north shore.  We've never been to Hawaii in the winter so any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## danb (Jan 27, 2013)

*North Shore TS*

I don't believe there are any time shares on the north shore. We stayed in a rental home in Kaawa two years ago and it was convenient. There is Turtle Bay but I'm pretty sure its a hotel.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 27, 2013)

*No NS timeshares*

Would be a great place for a new timeshare. Put it near Kailua/ Kaneohe.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 28, 2013)

*That is not North Shore*



cgeidl said:


> Would be a great place for a new timeshare. Put it near Kailua/ Kaneohe.



Kailua/Kaneohe are not North Shore.  They are East Shore.  North Shore is nice and much like the other Islands which is great,  However, it is NOT Waikiki where you can live without a car, party every night, have so much to do that you need a rest so you go home after numbers of weeks here to rest up.


----------



## zora (Jan 28, 2013)

rynker said:


> Are there any RCI timeshares that are good on the north shore of Oahu?  Our bucket list is to go in December to witness the surfing on the north shore.  We've never been to Hawaii in the winter so any and all help is appreciated!



There are some ocean front www.vrbo.com rentals on the north shore. When the surf is up the traffic is horrible. :ignore:  The 20+ft waves attract a lot of spectators.


----------

